# 2019 Argon 18 Dark Matter vs. 2019 Canyon Grail cyclocross bike



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with either bike as to which is better? Also, one bike wheelset is Hed Ardennes vs DT Swiss. Any thoughts. Thx


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Try posting in the cyclocross forum


----------

